# κουκουρούκου = crazy, gaga, off one's rocker



## nickel (May 10, 2011)

Έλεγε ο Κον-Μπεντίτ στις ειδήσεις, στα γερμανικά, «gaga Situation» και η μετάφραση αποκάτω ήταν «κατάσταση κουκουρούκου». Μου άρεσε.

Στα αγγλικά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το αντίστροφο είναι πάντα ταιριαστό. Για το _gaga_ λέει το Macmillan:

1. no longer able to think clearly because you are getting very old
2. not thinking clearly because you have very strong feelings of love for someone or because you are very enthusiastic or excited about something: _Teenage girls have gone gaga over the band’s lead singer._

Θέλουμε λαϊκές εκφράσεις με σημασία «totally incoherent». Θα έφτανε βέβαια το *crazy situation*. Και οπωσδήποτε το _κουκουρούκου_ έχει πια θέση στα λεξικά.


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2011)

Αλαλούμ
Άρτζι μπούρτζι και λουλάς


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2011)

Τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2011)

Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν (με διάφορες συμπληρώσεις)


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2011)

Για αγγλικά _κουκουρούκου_ έψαχνα, αλλά συνεχίστε, δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα — τι νήμα κουκουρούκου θα ήταν;


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

Καλά, αυτός είναι γιούχου, τζαζεμένος.
Και τα διαλεκτικά φλοέρας και (αϊ)σιαπέρας.
Εντελώς τζαζ κατάσταση.


----------



## Dimi (May 10, 2011)

Το gaga χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για να πεις ότι κάτι σου αρέσει πάρα πολύ = go gaga about. Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι η έννοια του "τρελού" ήταν περισσότερο στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. Στην Αγγλία, ποτέ δεν άκουσα να το χρησιμοποιούν έτσι. Υπάρχει και η λέξη nutty για αυτό. Σίγουρα δεν θα έλεγες gaga situation, οπότε αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο αυτή η έκφραση είναι η παρεμβολή της γερμανικής έννοιας στην αγγλική πρόταση.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

Αμερικανιστί πάντως υπάρχει και το *bananas*, που ενώ παλιότερα σήμαινε κυρίως το παλαβό (he's gone bananas=παλάβωσε, τρελάθηκε, το 'χασε, έκοψε τον άλτσο), τώρα η σημασία του επεκτάθηκε στο "πρώτο πράμα", απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο Urban*.

*Όσοι αναρωτηθούν τι δουλειά έχει η Γκουέν Στέφανι στην πρώτη ερμηνεία του Urban, ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στο τέλος του βίδεου εδώ. Αμερικανιές.

Τριβιδάκι: ο τίτλος της ταινίας "Μπανάνες" του Γούντι Άλεν ήταν λογοπαικτική σύνδεση του αποπάνω bananas με τις μπανανίες. 
The title is a pun, "bananas" being slang for "crazy," as well as being a reference to the phrase "banana republic" describing the film's setting. The title also may be a respectful nod to _The Cocoanuts_, the first film by the Marx Brothers, by whom Allen was heavily influenced at the time. However, when Allen was asked why the film was called _Bananas_, his reply was, "Because there are no bananas in it." In _Don Quixote, U.S.A.,_ the novel by Richard P. Powell that served as a source for _Bananas,_ the protagonist was an agronomist specializing in bananas.

Πείτε μου τώρα ειλικρινά: μπορεί ένας δαεμάνος ν' αφήσει τέτοιο νήμα χωρίς βίντεο;


----------



## azimuthios (May 10, 2011)

E, να προσθέσω κι εγώ δυο διαλέκτους. 

Κρήτη: ανού κουρεντέ (το γράφω όπως ακούγεται δεν ξέρω πώς γράφεται)
Στερεά Ελλάδα: άραμακατέ (τόνος και στο α και στο ε παρακαλώ) 

Επίσης, τα λάλησε, (ε)πέλλανε, έκαψε φλάντζα, του 'στριψε η βίδα, χάνει (για άτομα). 

Αγγλικά: S/He lost it. (Ginger, you' re) barmy, όπως λέει και το βιβλίο του Ντέιβιντ Λοτζ. 

Και: The situation is wacky.


----------



## Cadmian (May 10, 2011)

Bonkers!


----------



## Dimi (May 10, 2011)

Και εγώ θυμήθηκα μερικά ακόμα

pogo... as in totally pogo, go pogo

Επίσης loon, looney , looney bin

Είπε κανένας το barmie ?

Και μια λίγο πιο χυδαία έκφραση : plonker


----------



## Tipoukeitos (May 11, 2011)

*Και μερικά ακόμα...*

nutty, nutty as a fruitcake, ή σκέτο fruitcake
ready for the funny farm
round the bend
cuckoo 
loopy / loony
loco (από τα ισπανικά, βέβαια)
wacko


----------



## Irini (May 12, 2011)

Για άτομο και όχι κατάσταση, όλα τα X short of Y (several cards short of a deck, few bricks short of a load, κλπ)


----------

